# 150 Hp 2005 Optimax Oil Reservoir Replacement



## boggybob (Dec 11, 2009)

The engine alarm is beeping four times every two minuites. I inspected the fuel-water separating filter and contents but there was no sign of water. I installed a new filter and sensor and then dropped the boat in the water. Two minutes after I cranked the motor, the alarm gave four short beeps, just like before. 

Taking Ruby Red Lip’s advice, while the engine was running, I checked to see if the oil pump was working by slightly loosening the cap on the under the cowling oil reservoir. Oil immediately started to flow out around the cap. I let it flow for a few seconds just in case there was an air bubble in the line somewhere. Then I tightened the cap, cut the engine off, and then restarted. Two minutes later it beeped four times, just like before. If you shut the engine off and then turn key to the on-position, the alarm will still beep four times every two minutes.

Everything I have read on this and other forums points to the problem being the with magnetic float inside the oil reservoir. As I understand, it is a non-repairable item. I found a new reservoir assembly (Part #833069T9) on the internet for $87 including S&H. My next step, unless someone has better advice is to order it and try installing the new one myself. How difficult it that likely to be? What kind of problems should I expect (e.g., hose removal, leaks, priming, etc? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That is correct that oil tank is non repairable, let me check today and see what i can get you a tank for..


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

my price on this is 96.25, and you will be supporting a local business. thanks.:thumbup:


----------

